# Retire to the US from Canada



## jorgcv (Feb 25, 2011)

Iam Canadien .Can I retire to U.S.A. ? <snip>


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jorgcv said:


> Iam Canadien .Can I retire to U.S.A. ? <snip>


Do you have US citizenship, Green Card or are you able and willing to invest 500k at risk? There is no retirement visa for the US. As Canadian you can go the Snow Bird route.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

jorgcv said:


> Iam Canadien .Can I retire to U.S.A. ? <snip>


no ... 6 months stay ...thats it


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

My parents retired in the US from Canada. They got Green Cards. They certainly did not have $500K or anything near that. I was living in the US at the time but did not sponsor them. They did have to wait a while. That was quite a few years ago so things may be different now.


----------

